# Custom snorkel paint



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Fatboyz customz special.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

that is nice


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks good man!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks yall.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I seen a couple of snorks painted like that ....looks nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

How is it done....looks good


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Start with a base color of your choice paint a few coats on easiest is rattle can. Then a can of paint like a gallon or so and then just fling it on is best way to describe how to get end results. Then clear coat. This was all done free hand.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i like that look lol ....yall do good


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Finished product on the bike


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kudos on the custom work


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks sick! :rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. Turned out really well I think.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks good man.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Appreciate the comments

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the tote in the first pic. I work for a chem company and deal with those on a daily basis. Their good for everything. Love the snorks :rockn:


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

sweet looking!! 

may have to try that in a blue and orange on my bike!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow looks awesome I might have too try that when I redesign mine.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great! Might do mine similar.


----------



## atvjoe (May 18, 2011)

wow looks great


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks awesome, gonna do that to mine


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool. Its holding up quite well also.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

this gave me this idea. Thanks

So i did this after work. was very happy with the out come. used krylon fusion black, then sprayed a spoon yellow and "flicked" it on... 

THEN an hour ago i went for the clear coat and im pretty sure they are ruined. faded the hell out of the black from some reason... so ill have to do them again...


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

I wanna do this to my snorkels but I cant find anything close to kawasaki green in a spray can.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

there has GOT to be a bright green availble at home depot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The picture looks fine?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

pic was taken before the clear coat was applied... gotta load up tomorrow for the trip so i did the clear before the sun went down... i'll post tomorrow when they are back on the bike in the sun, maybe my light is making it worse than it really is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh ok I gotcha.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

What type of paint do you use to fling on


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

same, krylon fusion.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats cool to see something different. Like it.


----------

